# Yellow lab puffed eyes?



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Currently, my 2 yellow labs has puffed black eyes and has some black stripes on their body. Theyre starting to swim wiggly. Can anyone tell me whats wrong with em? 

Thanks,
Karl


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Test your water if you have a test kit. Whether you test or not, do a 50% water change right now and again tomorrow. Let us know what happens, since the fish may need treatment.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

water changed earlier today, fish are doing much better now, seems that there was something wrong with the filter since it made the water cloudy.. well ill let you know what progress will they make.. thanks


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

FOLLOW UP:

it seems that theyve become really shy... they dont swim that much anymore and theyre always bystanding behind the rocks... plus.. THEY DONT EAT ANYMORE.  theyre still wiggling theyre bodies while bystanding.. anyone can help me with my fishes?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

yep, sounds like bad water and stress. They should start eating again when they settle.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

any suggestions to lower their stress? also, the water now is quite good i think. im using an eheim canister filter and i guess it made the water alot better


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

brapbrapboom said:


> any suggestions to lower their stress? also, the water now is quite good i think. im using an eheim canister filter and i guess it made the water alot better


Provide hiding places to reduce stress. You aren't leaving the lights on continuously, are you? Give them at least 8 hours of darkness daily.

Get a kit to test for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate. Water can look great but have toxic levels of one or more of these. Your fish aren't just showing signs of stress, but of toxicity. Wiggling (shimmying) and loss of appetite are bad signs. Do more water changes. You are using something to remove chloramine, right?


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

well, im only using big als water conditioner for water changes. will get those test kits asap thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Evans11 (Aug 7, 2009)

Do you have pics of the eyes? Could be what's known as "pop-eye". I have some antibiotics you can have if this is the case. (Called Maracyn Two)

Let me know if needed.

Brian


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Tonight i tried feeding them and they seem to eat now. I tried turning off the lights last night, leaving one lamp on(the lamp for my fathers urn). The blackish thing around their eye seems to go out. I'll be doing the same routine in a few days and see the progress.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Is your tank mature and cycled, or are there elevated ammonia or nitrite levels?

W


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

well my brother was the one cycling my tank and testing my water parameters technically. so yeah. sadly he took my yellow labs so im left with just my pleco now lol. thanks for the comments and suggestions. Ill run into this when i do an upgrade and be back to cichlids again


----------

